# صناعة الشامبو



## الكيميائي محمود (31 مارس 2007)

الى الاخوه الأكارم 
أرجو ممن لديه معلومات عن صناعة الشامبو 
مرسلتي على العنوان التالي مشكور


----------



## طالب علم صغير (22 أغسطس 2008)

الكيميائي محمود قال:


> الى الاخوه الأكارم
> أرجو ممن لديه معلومات عن صناعة الشامبو
> مرسلتي على العنوان التالي مشكور
> C.mahmood***********


 السلام عليكم 
الطريقة بسيطة 
1 - 9600 غ ماء مع 250 غ ملح وتسخين حتى 80 درجة
2- يضاف 231 غ كمبرلان ويحرك مدة 20 دقيقة 
3 - يضاف 1500 غ تكسبون ويحرك مدة 20 دقيقة ويجب ان تبقى الحرارة ضمن حدود ال 80 
4 - يبرد يحتاج ليوم كامل تقريبا 
5 - تضاف المحسنات المطلوبة الكمية بسيطة 200 غ بلسم 200 غ غليسرين 200 غ صدفية او مقصب فورمول للحفظ وصار عندك شامبو نوع فاخر


----------



## محب يونس (22 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا مطلوب الصيغ الكيمائية


----------



## ليلياروسسا (23 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## العنيد الاول (24 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دى ماركو (21 أكتوبر 2008)

ارجو من بديه معلومات عن صناعه الشاميو الشاور ان يراسلنى على الموقع فى الرسائل او على الاميل 
وهل الخامات المذكوره مثل الكمبر لاند والهيبر متوفرين لدى التجار بالسوق ام فى الشركات فقط 
ارجو الافداه للاهمية


----------



## اسامه سليم (10 يناير 2009)

الله ينور ياباش مهندس


----------



## kema (16 يناير 2009)

*kema*

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## حسين عليطو (6 فبراير 2009)

*c.mahmood*

:63:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله الى من لديه الصيغة الكيميائية لتركيب الحبر الخاص بالطابعات الملونة.

ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## zaszaszas (7 فبراير 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## دى ماركو (30 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
وعلمك الله ما ينفعك


----------



## محب يونس (2 مايو 2009)

شكرا للمجهود الرائع رجاء الايضاح بمسميات المواد المستخدمة بالمتداول فى السوق وشكرا


----------



## الإيمان بالله (2 مايو 2009)

اه ياريت يا جماعة توضحولنا الأسماء بالانجلش وباسمها التجاري عشان كده الموضوع صعب شوية


----------



## برنس الكيمياء (3 مايو 2009)

الســـــــــلام عليكم
أريد معرفة تركيبة مزيل شحوم حامضى ويستخدم لفتره طويله فى الصناعات المعدنيه 
ولكم جزيل الشكر وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## farag1250 (3 يوليو 2009)

برجاء متابعة طرق تصنيع الشامبو للشعر والسجاد والسيارات وما هو جديد فى صناعة الصابون السائل وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed2009 (3 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم شكرا على الموضوع الرائع انا اول مره اعلم فكره تصنيع الشامبو


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (4 يوليو 2009)

_السلام عليكم اخى الحبيب_
_والله مجهود طيب منك_
_ورزقك الله من حيث لا تحسب_
_ 
_


----------



## ishaily08 (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم

يرجى كتابة الأسم العلمي عربي وأنجليزي مشفوعا بالأسم التجاري

ويا حبذا الصيغة الكيميائية والسعر بأي عملة,,,,, ودمتم ذخرا للأمة العربية مهندسين وفنيين ودكاترة وجنود مجهولين في كل حقل


----------



## مني حكايات (6 أغسطس 2009)

تسلم الأيادي 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## تكسابون (7 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور على هذه المشاركة وأتمنى من جميع من لديه تراكيب أخرى أن يمدنا بها


----------



## farouq dabag (8 أغسطس 2009)

سلام عليكم الى الخ العزيز طالب العلم طريقتك صحيحة لكن احب ان اضيف ان وضع الملح في المنتوج يركد في اسفل العلبة ويصبح شكله غير مقبول ....انصح بوضع زيت الصوف بدلا منه حيث يعطي ملمسا ناعما ويجب كذلك مراقبةph المنتوج يجب ان بكون (7) وشكرا


----------



## sura72 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن 
انا احتاج بالمهندس الكيمياوي في المستحضرات التجميل لانه انا اريد افتح المصنع جديد في العراق حتى يعمل معنا في صناعة وشكرا


----------



## كيمياء الماء (24 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mosb (12 فبراير 2010)

اية الجمال دة ياباشا


----------



## hkaim (14 فبراير 2010)

svp écrit les compositions en français ou en anglais
please write compositions in english or in french
thankyou


----------



## أحمدالعتر (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات 
يمكن استبدال الملح بالتيلوز


----------



## AHMED HAREDY (15 فبراير 2010)

ما فائدة التسخين فى الشامبو ثم يترك ليبرد


----------



## AHMED HAREDY (15 فبراير 2010)

التيلوز مش مادة حافظة علشان يتم استبداله بالملح


----------



## AHMED HAREDY (16 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على مجهوداتكم ولكن هذه الطريقة تجعل الشامبو خفيف ولماذا لم يتم اضافة محسنات لتجعل الشامبو معالج


----------



## دى ماركو (16 فبراير 2010)

*تسلم الأيادي 
جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## محب يونس (16 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
نرجو معرفة نوع الخلاط المستخدم فى التقليب وسرعتة
ودرجة الحرارة المطلوبة ماهو مقياسها درجة مئوية ام فهرهلندهيد
مطلوب معرفة طريقة الشاور


----------



## hosamelnaggar (17 فبراير 2010)

*::تحضيرشامبو شفاف للشعر العادي*
*خلطة شامبو شفاف للشعر العادي*
*ملح لوريل ءايثر كبريتات 5-20** %**الكينول أميد لحمض دسم 2-5 % حسب اللزوجة المطلوبة*
*عطر اي نوع 0.5-1** %**صبغة صحية حسب المطلوب*
*ماء حتى 100** % .*


----------



## عــomarــر (5 مارس 2010)

ياليت يابش مهندسين تذكروا ماهي الفائدة من كل مادة وماهو مفعولها , ايضا ياليت تذكورا المواد البدليه لكل مادة اذا امكن

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عــomarــر (5 مارس 2010)

hosamelnaggar قال:


> *::تحضيرشامبو شفاف للشعر العادي*
> *خلطة شامبو شفاف للشعر العادي*
> *ملح لوريل ءايثر كبريتات 5-20** %**الكينول أميد لحمض دسم 2-5 % حسب اللزوجة المطلوبة*
> *عطر اي نوع 0.5-1** %**صبغة صحية حسب المطلوب*
> ...


----------



## ابراهيم البروفيسير (8 مارس 2010)

الرجاء كتابه الاسماء التجاريه ** ولك شكرى وتقديرى


----------



## عــomarــر (10 مارس 2010)

ارجو ان تكون بصحة وعافيه


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (11 مارس 2010)

farouq dabag قال:


> سلام عليكم الى الخ العزيز طالب العلم طريقتك صحيحة لكن احب ان اضيف ان وضع الملح في المنتوج يركد في اسفل العلبة ويصبح شكله غير مقبول ....انصح بوضع زيت الصوف بدلا منه حيث يعطي ملمسا ناعما ويجب كذلك مراقبةph المنتوج يجب ان بكون (7) وشكرا


 

أخي الكريم 
استخدم الملح في صناعة الشامبو
لكن ولا مرة ركد أو رسب .... بل قوامه ممتاز ودون الحاجة لاضافة أي مادة رافعة للزوجة غيره


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (11 مارس 2010)

ahmed haredy قال:


> التيلوز مش مادة حافظة علشان يتم استبداله بالملح


 
أيضا الملح ليس مادة حافظة

التايلوز و الملح هي مواد لرفع لزوجة المنتج


----------



## mohamed habeb (7 أبريل 2010)

ممكن ادلكم على كيفية شراء الخامات


----------



## على ابراهيم شعيب (17 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فى امثالك


----------



## sala_4f2000 (1 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## 9416 (5 يوليو 2010)

ahmed haredy قال:


> ما فائدة التسخين فى الشامبو ثم يترك ليبرد


لسهوله التجانس وممكن ما تسخن لكن اتقن الخلط:63:


----------



## 9416 (5 يوليو 2010)

ahmed haredy قال:


> التيلوز مش مادة حافظة علشان يتم استبداله بالملح


هي ماده مالئه والملح ايضا مادة مالئه:67:


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (18 يوليو 2010)

كيفية تصنيع شاور الاستحمام


----------



## eng.heba88 (19 يوليو 2010)

في حد جرب تجارب مختبر


----------



## lsalouha (20 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله كل خير
لو سمحتم استفسار
بدي طريقة او مادة نضيفها على الشامبو تخلية جامد مثل الجلي
فارجو الافادة ما هي الطريقة او ما هي المادة وما هي النسبة


----------



## moheeb qa (20 يوليو 2010)

يوجدموقع متخصص بالصناعات الكيماويه والمنظفات والادويه وهذا اسمه
http://www.edomp.co.cc
ارجو ان يكون مفيدلك وللاخرين


----------



## lsalouha (21 يوليو 2010)

مشكور الله يعطيك العافية
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## lsalouha (21 يوليو 2010)

مشفتش اشي عن الشامبو
كلة عن الماكينات
انا بدي 
لما اعمل الشامبو يصير زي الجلي


----------



## ايهاب غازى (5 أغسطس 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء اخوكم صيدلى فى مصنع ادوية ومستحصرات تحميل وطريقة عمل الشامبو الفاخر زى برت بلاس وصانسيلك كالاتى: توكسابون 15% يذاب فى ماء فاتر حتى يذوب تماما(يدويا ممكن يستغرق وقت اطول 5-6 ساعات)
 كمبرلان K.D %6 يضاف على الخليط السابق ويمزج حتى يذوب تماما
togo-soft 5% مادة مثل الشمع ومتوفرة فى ش الجيش تذاب خارجيا فى water bath يعنى حمام دافئ وعند ذوبانها تخلط بقليل من الكحول الاثيلى وتضاف للخليط السابق
togobetan 10% تذاب خارجيا ثم توضع على المحلول السا بق 
يضاف اى اضافات اخرى مطلوبة للشعر مثل (فيتامين ا , بانثينول ،جلسرين ,مصدفة ) وكذلك 
العطر المطلوب واللون مع ملاحظة كل الاضافات لازم تكون water soluble واخيرا يضاف ملح الشامبو او الملح العادى بالتدريج مع المزج الجيد حتى الحصول على معدل اللزوجة المطلوب ولاتنسوا المادة الحافظة (فورمالين والافضل برودنيكس او ميثيل , ايثيل بروبين) جزاكم الله خيرا وانتظروا قريبا تركيبة الهاند جيل وشامبو الاطفال


----------



## احمد ابويوسف (28 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك هل من طريقة اخرى مع زيادة الكميات
وهل من طريقة لصناعة الشاور جل


----------



## احمد ابويوسف (28 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك هل من طريقة اخرى مع زيادة الكميات
وهل من طريقة لصناعة الشاور جل


----------



## shehawy (28 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## صالح سعيدان (29 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخي وربي يوفقك بحياتك


----------



## kabsh_20 (29 فبراير 2012)

صناعة الشامبو صناعة سهلة وممكن صناعتها


----------



## sayed piano (30 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.اسامه النعيمات (13 أكتوبر 2012)

والله بدي اسأل عن طريقة صناعة معجون الحلاقة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## احمد ربيع (26 ديسمبر 2013)

مجهود رائع للجميع


----------



## سلامة فتحي (30 يوليو 2014)

شكرا علي المعلومة القيمة


----------



## محمد محمود لبيب (9 أغسطس 2014)

شكراجزيلا


----------



## mjde (10 أغسطس 2014)

هل يوجد طريقة لقياس الph غير الورق وشكرا


----------



## 83moris (10 أغسطس 2014)

فية جهاز ديجيتال ها تلاقية عند بتوع الاجهزة المعملية 
بس خلية يعلمك تعملة معايرة ازاي علشان ما تتعبش بعد كدة


----------



## bobahmed (31 أغسطس 2014)

اريد المساعده فى انشاء مصنع صغير للمنظفات


----------



## 83moris (1 سبتمبر 2014)

كلنا معاك ياباشا
شوف المكان ومليون واحد ها يساعدك


----------



## اسامة ابو اسامة (27 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا على هذة الثقافة التبادلية والمعلومات الجيدة


----------



## مصعب الجبيحي (15 نوفمبر 2014)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## wael_QWE (31 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علي موكة (8 أبريل 2015)

مشكور اخي ممكن التركيب الكيميائي لكل من(كمبرلان وتكسبون والبلسم)جزاك الله عنا كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## علي موكة (8 أبريل 2015)

اخي هل تقصد بالملح ملح الطعام (NaCL)


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (12 أبريل 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## shamel alalaf (23 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم 
ما هي افظل المعلقات للشانبو وهل يمكن استخدام الزانثان وما هو الفرق بين الكلسرين الطبي والصناعي


----------



## medo_nice (9 يونيو 2015)

يوجد موضوع جديد عن تركيبات المنظفات بطريقة جديدة يرجا الاطلاع علي موضوع بعنوان معمل تركيبات المنظفات http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t496977.html


----------

